# R U in between NC45 & 50 like me?????



## prettytrini1913 (Jun 14, 2009)

Is anyone else like me and wished MAC came out with an NC47? I'm an NC45/50. I mix 45&50 (in fix fluid) because although 45 is perfect for the center of my face, looks kinda ashy on the perimeter. NC50 looks a little too dark in the center of my face so I just use both. Working at a counter though, its hard to get WOC to understand that they may have 2 wear 2 colors sometimes. I cant but wonder what an NC47 would look like though...probably perfect for me!

Any thoughts?????


----------



## JSmart04 (Jun 14, 2009)

OMG! I'm exactly the same. I have to add like one and 1/2 pump NC50 and one pump NC45 studio fix fluid(or something like that lol) to get it just right. MAC needs something in between b/c idk how much more mixing i can take.


----------



## bell21 (Jun 14, 2009)

i'm in the same boat as you. I use NC45 & NC50 in Select SPF. Its a pain mixing them sometimes, especially if I'm running late. I've found MUFE HD foundation in 173 is what NC47 would be (imo) So I switch between that and mixing the MAC foundations depending on what mood I'm in.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 14, 2009)

That's one of the reasons I went with Prescriptives.  Antelope is lovely


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yep I fell in the middle...I went to MUFE ...got so tired of buying two jars of everything...I use 173 HD  and in the summer I wear the Face & Body that is light and wonderful and I wear it in #12 in the summer it's a tad bit darker than the 173HD


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 14, 2009)

It's weird how there are SOOOO many people who fall into that range between NC45 and NC50. I'd say NC45 is actually a lot lighter (in SFF) than NC50. I wish MAC could have a NC47 or even an NC46.

Yup, I go for MUFE HD in 173. I prefer MUFE HD's color range and texture anyway.


----------



## mrslovejoy (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm in the middle too! I wear C7 studio fix powder, but a NC50 concealer. I use smashbox foundation(Dark D1) and that works pretty well for me.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Jun 15, 2009)

Joining the "NC47" club.  I told a MAC MA that a few months ago....She gave me the crazy eye.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes I am.. especially with the Studio Sculpt foundation... NC 50 looked like I smeared mud on my face... and NC 45 was making me feel a little Michael Jackson-esque i.e. too light!.... so I used Select SPF foundation in NC 50 and use the Select press powder in NC 45... and I look good. The MUA at Nordies told me if I a lot of ppl complain they will probably develop a better color range.... so everyone email!


----------



## rororebel (Jun 15, 2009)

oh my gosh finally! I've been saying this for a while! The MA at Selfdridges spent over an hour mixing NC45 & NC50 Studio Sculpt to get it just right for me.(Did anyone else find NC50 wayyyy too dark?)  It makes me wonder why there is a NW47 but no NC!


----------



## JoyfulBliss_00 (Jun 15, 2009)

This is the problem i have....But i find NW43 in Studio Fix Fluid to be a great match( it looks alittle light when i first apply it, but 5 mins later it perfect, the same color of my skin) and C8 in Studio Fix powder....I HATE NC 50 soo much..grr.....they always match me with it when i go to MAC, like just because im brown it has to be my shade..I've used NC50 in Studio Tech, my first mac foundation and it was terrible, way too dark like red clay on my face. and NC50 in SFF, makes me look like a chocolate bar


----------



## ebonylady (Jun 15, 2009)

I am right there with you ladies. NC45 makes me look sick and NC50 makes me look a freakin oompa loompa, so I just gave up on MAC (for foundation). I am not one for mixing foundation everyday. That is too much work, and not to mention too expensive. I also use Prescriptives (Antelope) and I use Clinique's Perfectly Real in #39 and I love the tinted moisturizer by Becca in Tobacco. MAC needs to get it together.


----------



## F.A.B. (Jun 16, 2009)

I was once a mixer of NC50 and NC45 now I wear NW43 in SFF.  I don't know how MAC does their color charting but NW43 is the color that fits right between NC45 and NC50.  If you own all 3 colors like myself, line them up and you'll see.  They should have named it NC47, lol.  

Try it and let us know.  Good luck!


----------



## gabi03 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonylady* 

 
_I am right there with you ladies.* NC45 makes me look sick and NC50 makes me look a freakin oompa loomp*, so I just gave up on MAC (for foundation). I am not one for mixing foundation everyday. That is too much work, and not to mention too expensive. I also use Prescriptives (Antelope) and I use Clinique's Perfectly Real in #39 and I love the tinted moisturizer by Becca in Tobacco. MAC needs to get it together._

 
Me too, this is really sad. You would think MAC would take notice but i guess if folks are going to keep buying two bottles instead of one, thats more money in their pocket. 

I found a liquid foundation from maybelline, its the mineralized liquid stuff in the little bottle. i'm D0 (toffee) works great since i refuse to pay alot for a foundation during the summer months.


----------



## JoyfulBliss_00 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_Me too, this is really sad. You would think MAC would take notice but i guess if folks are going to keep buying two bottles instead of one, thats more money in their pocket. 

I found a liquid foundation from maybelline, its the mineralized liquid stuff in the little bottle. i'm D0 (toffee) works great since i refuse to pay alot for a foundation during the summer months._

 
Toffe works for me also..but it does get slighty too dark after my oil attacks....Try NW43 might work for you


----------



## budafly_kisz (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rororebel* 

 
_oh my gosh finally! I've been saying this for a while! The MA at Selfdridges spent over an hour mixing NC45 & NC50 Studio Sculpt to get it just right for me.(Did anyone else find NC50 wayyyy too dark?) It makes me wonder why there is a NW47 but no NC!_

 

Yes yes yes!!! I was like this is too dark-and the MA was trying to MAKE it work. I'm not one for mixing foundation at all and some days (summer months) NC50 seems ok alone but other days not so much. I thought it was just me. 

I might have to give the MUFE a whirl next.


----------



## MAHALO (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm forced to mix foundations especially in the Summer. I love being outdoors and my skin reacts very quickly to sun exposure. So my skintone deepens and fades many times in the Summer. The mix I use can vary within the same week. Usually I'm between NC45 (Winter) and NW43 (Summer).

Recently, I started wearing Bobbi Brown foundations (Golden or Golden/Warm Almond mix). I really like them.


----------



## crystrill (Jun 22, 2009)

I love how all of us who fall into this range also wear like the same HD color LOL.

NC45 is okay for SOME parts of my face, but a bit too light for the most part. NC50 in fluid/cream is always toooo dark. NC47 where are you? LOL.

I think I wear 175 instead of 173 in MUFE though. Because as I said, NC45 is a bit too light for me, but NC 50 is too dark... where as some of you can wear NC45 in some places.

I have NC 50 and 45 in the Studio Scult and when I mix it, it takes forever. But then again, the MA didnt tell me NC 55 and 50 was switched and I should have gotten 55. I used each like 4 times. I should probably sell it? Blehh.

I AM SO OVER MAC FOUNDATION!


----------



## rororebel (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *budafly_kisz* 

 
_Yes yes yes!!! I was like this is too dark-and the MA was trying to MAKE it work. I'm not one for mixing foundation at all and some days (summer months) NC50 seems ok alone but other days not so much. I thought it was just me. 

I might have to give the MUFE a whirl next._

 
Am I right that MAC MA's work on a commission basis? She was *so* eager to get me to buy both! 

Shame,we only have one store in the UK that sells MUFE and even they don't stock all the colours. It's too expensive for me to buy a shade that might be wrong because here we can't return make-up if it doesn't suit!
Looks like I'll just have to hold out for NC47!


----------



## marielle78 (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_That's one of the reasons I went with Prescriptives.  Antelope is lovely_

 
 Antelope is about right in the middle of the two.  I love it.  MUFE #70 and the equivalent shade in face and body are also pretty close to that.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Jun 27, 2009)

Has anyone tried Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer in Walnut?


----------



## AdrianUT (Jun 27, 2009)

Count me in as an NC47. Seems like some NC45's are lighter than others but, all NC50's are too dark/orange on me. The studio stick foundation NC45 is the best match but the formula slips and slides. MUFE F&B in #18 is a spot on match as is C7 (studio fix powder). Matte velvet in 70 is "ok" on me but, none of the HD shades seem to match me 175 is way too red for me and 173 is too beigey.  

Laura Mercier's darker colors seem to be too reddish on me but, not as red as NW's.

I might have to go take a peep at Prescriptives to see if they are yellow enough sounds promising though.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah that's my life story too.dats why I use revlons colorstay foundation in caramel.its perfect.my studio fix in nc50 it way orangey but the select spf is a closer match.I say NC 47s unite,lol


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks like I should probably join the club. Way back in the day when I first got StudioFix I was matched to C7. Everytime I try out a new foundation I'm given NW45. 

I find that this starts to look a bit orange (depending on the foundation) and I have yellow/golden undertones. I was matched to a NC 55 (NC 50) in Studio Sculpt, which kinda works, seems slightly too dark, NC 45 would have been way too light.

I recently discovered MUFE Mat Velvet. I wear #70. I love this stuff. My mac foundations, most don't match anyway, have been pushed to the side.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Jul 5, 2009)

I definitely fall into this category. I can only use NC50 in Mineralize Satinfinish to match my skintone. If I use any other MAC foundations, NC45 is too light and NC50 is too orangey. I hate the entire mixing of foundations game, so I decided to hunt for a better foundation.

I tried Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer  in Walnut. I liked it but after it oxidizes, it tends to look a lil bit pinker than my skintone.  MUFE's Face and Body in #12 looked right but with more brown undertones (didnt want to look bronzed, cos I already have that anyway).

So finally I got matched with Bobbi Brown. And it couldnt be better! It suits my golden undertone skin and looks like the better version of my skin! I got the Skin foundation in  Warm Almond (6.5).  
So ladies with golden undertones who find it hard to get matched, try Bobbi Brown!


----------



## muffy (Jul 6, 2009)

I live for the nc50 concealer but for some reason the foundation is always too dark for me. i currently use nars jamaica or chanel chestnut foundations.


----------



## AdrianUT (Nov 12, 2009)

Aww... man there IS an NC46 Studio Fix Powder now but, so far its not in the US. It's up on the UK MAC site and I hear its also available in India but, unfortunately I don't know anyone in or near Mumbai or Delhi to send me one and I don't know anyone in the UK at all. :-( I must get my hands on this, time to go harass MAC customer service. They also have and NC 44.5. I wonder if they will also expand the liquids eventually and bring these colors to the US?


----------



## rororebel (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdrianUT* 

 
_Aww... man there IS an NC46 Studio Fix Powder now but, so far its not in the US. It's up on the UK MAC site and I hear its also available in India but, unfortunately I don't know anyone in or near Mumbai or Delhi to send me one and I don't know anyone in the UK at all. :-( I must get my hands on this, time to go harass MAC customer service. They also have and NC 44.5. I wonder if they will also expand the liquids eventually and bring these colors to the US?_

 
I picked this up today and I'm sooooooooo ANGRY! It's darker than the NC50! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I was so excited to get this and now I'm sooooo angry. I think this will be the last time that I buy MAC foundation, I was put off for a while by Studio Sculpt ( NC55 being lighter than the NC50. NC50 being making me look like a muddy clown face etc..)  and now I'm put off for life!


----------



## AdrianUT (Nov 14, 2009)

Ugh, I'm sad to hear that. I was hoping to get my hands on it. I guess I'll stick with C7.


----------



## MAHALO (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdrianUT* 

 
_Ugh, I'm sad to hear that. I was hoping to get my hands on it. I guess I'll stick with C7._

 
Try BECCA. It's expensive but you may like it. Based on the foundations that work for you, I am the same color tone as you. My skin is normal/dry combo. TOBACCO in the Luminizing Skin finish is good and SYRUP in the stick works. SYRUP isn't as yellow toned as BB GOLDEN but it works. If you can find a place to get matched buy your BECCA online at SKINWEST.COM. The prices are about 30% less than retail.

The Luminizing skin finish is a tinted moisturizer which I use all over my face. It doesn't provide much coverage but it evens a little and the finish is pretty. On places that you need more coverage, you use the stick. For me it's my cheeks.

I've tried TOBBACO by itself and that's good for casual wear. And I've tried TOBACCO with the BECCA SYRUP stick. But my favorite combo is TOBACCO all over with BB GOLDEN Smooth Skin foundation on my cheeks. 

hth


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm NC-50 in studio tech, but I used NC-50, and NC 45 conceler to correct my imperfections!


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 16, 2009)

Same here. I have to mix NC45/50 to get my match. Which is probably the reason I don't wear my MAC Foundation often. I'd rather just use my Revlon CS or Maybelline Superstay, than go thru the hassle some times.


----------



## AmberluvsAutumn (Nov 20, 2009)

I fall into this category as well ! Nc 45 is almost perfect for me  and Nc 50 gives me a great lil tan! I would recommend that you try using a bronzer around the perimeter of your face. I am a make-up artist and worked for MAC at the beginning of my career, and I discovered this method while fooling around and *LOVED* it! Try mineralize skinfinish powder in deep dark around the perimeter of your face. It should bronze you up nicely.


----------



## machonesty (Dec 2, 2009)

im joining this club! great thread. i also hate mixing foundations, way too time consuming for every day. becca is awesome, but expensive. i guess im mixing till mac gets it together

@ digital rain
dont u have to mix your revlon and maybelline colors? i know i do


----------



## lenchen (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonylady* 

 
_I am right there with you ladies. *NC45 makes me look sick and NC50 makes me look a freakin oompa loompa, so I just gave up on MAC (for foundation).* I am not one for mixing foundation everyday. That is too much work, and not to mention too expensive. I also use Prescriptives (Antelope) and I use Clinique's Perfectly Real in #39 and I love the tinted moisturizer by Becca in Tobacco. MAC needs to get it together._

 
same problem here. This way I just say nc45/nc50 to describe my skintone, also I'm not a huge fan of the formulation of mac foundations I find I get a better match with MUFE and NARS.


----------



## .Ice (Dec 4, 2009)

delete....


----------



## califabulous (May 6, 2011)

do you wear mufe face and body?  what shade? I am on the hunt to find my perfect shade.  then i discovered nc 47...doesn't exist! boooooo lol


----------



## califabulous (May 6, 2011)

I've been told (in MAC) I am nw 45, nw 43, nc 50, nc 45, nw 40.....something is wrong here.  I will admit I tan very easily but gee wiz.  I don't think MAC is for me. I am on that MUFE right now.  F&B #18 is too light so I am going to try #12.  so far, Chanel Chestnut is my bestie and NARS MACAO is a close 2nd (runs a bit dark tho).  IF MUFE doesn't work out I am going to try Bobbi Brown.....


----------



## FuniFAce88 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have the same problem, but i have yet to actually give up on MAC. But, recently i have been tempted to give NARS Sheer MAtte a try



califabulous said:


> I've been told (in MAC) I am nw 45, nw 43, nc 50, nc 45, nw 40.....something is wrong here.  I will admit I tan very easily but gee wiz.  I don't think MAC is for me. I am on that MUFE right now.  F&B #18 is too light so I am going to try #12.  so far, Chanel Chestnut is my bestie and NARS MACAO is a close 2nd (runs a bit dark tho).  IF MUFE doesn't work out I am going to try Bobbi Brown.....


----------



## califabulous (Oct 16, 2011)

Update!

  	MAC matchmaster 7.5 is a good match. Finally a color from mac I can wear.  I have also found that using a duo fibre brush with nars sheer matte in macao is a great match.  I am considering getting cadiz for the center of my face but I don't think I really "need" it.  Bobbi Brown was a bit.....I don't know.  too golden?  I think I was matched to 7 in the oil free foundation...


----------



## mstammy (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi....I actually ran across your post and are having the same issues as every other person on this site . I am also between nc 45& nc50 and completely frustrated with my makeup look and is not feeling mixing two foundation just to get something close to my skintone. I have tried everything and even the new foundation mac has launch  Match Master which many people are raving about i tried 7.0 which is way too light and 7.5 which is way to dark.  Have you tried this foundation and is so what do you think? I have tried the Nc50 select Spf over the summer and the color payoff is perfect just not finding it's enough coverage for the winter. I will try your combination by using the pressed powder. I was told that the Select SPF will be discontinued but not sure when. Is this still working for you or are you using something else that you can share with me.
  	Thanks


----------



## califabulous (Dec 7, 2011)

mstammy said:


> Hi....I actually ran across your post and are having the same issues as every other person on this site . I am also between nc 45& nc50 and completely frustrated with my makeup look and is not feeling mixing two foundation just to get something close to my skintone. I have tried everything and even the new foundation mac has launch  Match Master which many people are raving about i tried 7.0 which is way too light and 7.5 which is way to dark.  Have you tried this foundation and is so what do you think? I have tried the Nc50 select Spf over the summer and the color payoff is perfect just not finding it's enough coverage for the winter. I will try your combination by using the pressed powder. I was told that the Select SPF will be discontinued but not sure when. Is this still working for you or are you using something else that you can share with me.
> Thanks



 	So recently I was matched to C8 in studio fix pwdr. I'm not such a fan of this powder but i am a fan of the color match.  try a C shade and see what happens.   also go see an EXPERIENCED person at MAC.  I interview them to find out how "good" they are.  ask them questions about colors you already know the answer to. or ask them about color combos you know work or don't work.  This may seem like a lot of work but trust me you will waste much less money and time once they give you nw45 and tell you it's perfect.  I still wear Macao in nars sheer matte and i can wear cadiz in the nars powder foundation.  Also, MUFE face and body #12 seems good.  But i have to keep wearing it to check. I am going to wear it this weekend to test it out again.  nars cadiz and macao (liquid) mixed is great but i am not doing all of that....yet  Let us know how it works out...


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 26, 2011)

Same here.  I used to be NW45 all over.. Went to Jamaica in the summer and my face went crazy.
  	Now I use NW50 around the perimeter and NW45 in the centre. 
  	But as the winter continues the colour in my face is starting to fade back to NW45.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Dec 30, 2011)

prettytrini1913 said:


>



 	I agree I was also paired up between NC 45/NC 50 also. Thing is I find NC 45 to be a little bit light for me and NC 50 too dark. But the MAC MUA told me to stick with NC 50. I really think I'm also a NC 47, because I believe that NC 47 would work for me also.


----------



## sillygirl82 (Jan 16, 2012)

For all of the NC47 ladies, try Chanel Perfection Lumiere foundation in Beige Ambre 64.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Jan 17, 2012)

I would say i'm about an NC48, lol. The center of my face a lighter & the perimeter is darker than the rest. NC45 is way too light & makes me look ashy, while depending on the formula NC50 is usually just easier even though it is a tad too dark for me. Others don't really notice, but that's because only I know what my skin actually looks like underneath. 
  	For the perfect match I have to mix like 2 parts NC50, to 1 part NC45, hence my NC48. Matchmaster 7.5 is a pretty darn close match, however the formula is good but not my favorite & doesn't wear the best on me after a few hours.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 20, 2012)

If you look at my siggie you can see I'm all over the place with my foundations.

  	With the MAC studio stick - in the winter - I'm NC45. Perfect match! Lo, it's dc'd though. I also wear NC45 Studio Fix powder in the winter & spring and can wear C7 as well.

  	The summer- its a different story.

  	NC50 is waaaay to dark and of course NC45 and C7 are too light.

  	I've emailed MAC many times about this and have not received a concrete answer.

  	No one there cares.

  	Thus I switched to Lancome Teint Idole 24Hr Foundation.

  	2 words: LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm having the same issue with MAC under eye concealer.  NC44 was perfect for me.


----------



## RicaBee (Nov 20, 2012)

I am having this very same problem too. When I first started wearing foundations about 5 years ago NC45 was a perfect match for me. I look back at pictures and it was spot on. I don't know what happened 

  	Fast forward, NC45 is too light. In the summer, NC50 is fine but by September it starts to look too dark and reddish, especially after it oxides on my skin.
  	I have both but I can't bother to mix, I just don't have the time.

  	I wear MSF Dark, and that's perfect for everyday.

  	C7 in Face and Body is a great match, I'm just not in love with the finish. Which is why I haven't bought it as yet.

  	NARS Macao is alright, maybe a tad too light, but absolutely fine with MSF Deep Dark around the perimeter. Except that powder is too dark, for regular use, I don't want things in my collection I don't need.

  	MUFE 177 has been not too light but ASHY on me (weird huh) I'm going to try it again. Whereas MUFE 173, the next yellow based shade up looks too light. 175 is obviously just too red. Haven't tried their face and body as yet. Can someone suggest a shade? 

  	Stilla in 12 (Warm) is a FABULOUS match. Still considering a purchase. But it's spot on. Got a sample and going to fiddle with it. Not sure I will buy though (comes with a concealer and brush for almost 60, I don't need a new brush everytime I buy it)

  	Revlon Colorstay I can't swatch in store so I refuse to buy.

  	I'm a MUA, but i really don't feel like mixing. Might just have to give C7 a proper try.

  	/end novel


----------



## sarie69 (Jan 20, 2013)

I see that MAC is getting ready to introduce Studio Fix Fluid in NC44.5 in the US! I cannot wait. I'm smack between NC45 and NC44.


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 31, 2013)

Me too. I would be estatic with MAC if they expand the new SFF shades to include C6, C7, and C8 though. Stopping at C5.5 was such a tease, smh lol.


----------



## starkittyvixen (Mar 9, 2013)

hello love! which Lancome color is that?!


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 10, 2013)

RicaBee said:


> I am having this very same problem too. When I first started wearing foundations about 5 years ago NC45 was a perfect match for me. I look back at pictures and it was spot on. I don't know what happened
> 
> Fast forward, NC45 is too light. In the summer, NC50 is fine but by September it starts to look too dark and reddish, especially after it oxides on my skin.
> I have both but I can't bother to mix, I just don't have the time.
> ...


  	Get it from Target.  They're return policy with makeup is great.


----------



## TriniGal (May 22, 2013)

Over the years I have used Black Opal Truly Topaz (too yellow especially in photos) and Revlon ColourStay Caramel 340 (grey undertone in my wedding photos). Both seemed okay under natural light but at times it made me look tired under artificial lght.  I recently treated myself to MAC (because of its raving reviews from friends) - and I was at first wowed by the results in the studio - they sold me NC50 Studio Fix and C8 Studio Fix. I applied both at home as instructed and went outside and saw that my face was really dark and my chest was really light. I went back to MAC hoping to rectify it - afterall its an investment MAC it ain''t cheap! and the MUA told me to use the C8 on its own. Well well...The match was okay but in the sun I was melting - mind you I didn't use moisturizer just my toner as a base. Sigh!

  	Now I have the NC50 and I am afraid to admit it is a bit dark for me.  I was considering purchasing the NC45 and probably mixing the both but thanks to everyone's contribution I have saved myself some money.  I will try Clinique and give an update!

  	Thanks Everyone!


----------



## TriniGal (May 24, 2013)

Hey Everyone!

  	I got a sample of Clinique 24 Golden stay-matte foundation - tried it today and so far so good.  I also got a sample of the Estee Lauder 5CN1 Invisible Fluid Makeup looks a bit red in the packaging but I guess I will have to try it and see how well it blends. Sad to say I may have to toss out Mac NC50!

  	Lots of Love!


----------



## alle685 (Jul 1, 2013)

Fiberluver said:


> If you look at my siggie you can see I'm all over the place with my foundations.
> 
> With the MAC studio stick - in the winter - I'm NC45. Perfect match! Lo, it's dc'd though. I also wear NC45 Studio Fix powder in the winter & spring and can wear C7 as well.
> 
> ...


  	What colour in the Lancome Teint Idole do you wear?


----------



## lovelylaya810 (Oct 31, 2013)

I so wish they had an nc 47 that would be awesome . Since the winter is coming , I've been trying to find mac formula for dry skin that has the darkest nc45 . So far I think I am going to try the mineralize foundation in the compact , right now I'm wearing matchmasters in 7.0. It's ok but the pigment sucks . I have the mineralize skinfinish in dark to add a bit more pigment , but it browns the foundation too much ! Such a frustrating thing to be multi toned


----------



## nalsa23 (Dec 10, 2013)

ive been searching for the right color to cover a scar on my nose! i already know im c&nc in mac. NC50 is too golden for my undertone, i have strong olive green undertone. i received some black opal total coverage conceals today. truly topaz, beautiful bronze and heavenly honey.  TRULY TOPAZ, is my color match. im so happy i ordered and the coverage is like none ive had before. the color looked a bit to light at first but after i blended, yess!! also 

  so if your like me in between nc45 and nc50
  get black opal truly topaz!

  im waiting on my dermablend concealer stick in brown to come in the mail. 
  ive been wanted to give them a test.


----------



## nalsa23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OK so forget what i said about the black opal truly topaz it is tooooo yellow for me. Nutmeg is the closet color i can get for a match but its undertone is slightly red. i dont like for make up to change my undertone. i only wear it on small part of my nose so i need it to match perfectly. im going to order rich caramel and see how that works.

  But i must say that the Dermablend Quick Fix Concealer in Brown!!!
  is the closest match to my skin tone in the center of my face I am in Love! and ive already checked it in the sun and all kinds of lighting.

  ive read that the undertone of it is for neutral undertones. I have golden/yellow

  So trust me ive been on the hunt for years for my right color
  Dermablend quick fix concealer!! Shade Brown.


  let it warm up on your finger first.
   i also ordered the dermablend cover creme in olive brown. Waiting for that in the mail. i was on the site and that seemed the closest to the q.f.c in brown, im worried it might be too light i wish more reviews were available for the darker shades.. anywho Ill Keep you guys posted :]. Would love some feed back lol


----------



## nalsa23 (Jan 5, 2014)

try dermablend quick fix concealer in brown.  
  warm it up dab all over and blend if you wanna use as a foundation. 

  With a primer it goes on sooo smooth and looks like skin


----------



## glamdkyi (Jan 7, 2014)

Normally Mac foundations give me to much orange color to my skin like most foundations but I fell in love with this is the mufe hd powder in  173  and the la color concealer in almond only and it's flawless I swear no filter   powde


----------



## Vostatkova (Feb 23, 2014)

Im so glad to finally see this thread! the Mac peeps dont ever seem to know what shade I am, but, heck! they have to sell something, so when I begun using Mac, I was matched to NC46 studio fix powder plus foundation-it looked wrong, following morning, I went back to complain, and the lady at the counter convinced me it was my shade. so i stuck to it, then later i decided to change and was matched to NC50 fix fluid (in europe), its so red on me, gosh, oh and mac select sheer pressed in  NC55- i have no idea why she made me buy this powder cos its abit dark on me! I just recently decided t try something that may help the situation, so i wanted to get the mineralize skinfinish natural , and the guy at the counter told me medium deep is the one, i simply look so red when i use the fix flud and this msfn! im so annoyed!!!!!!!!! wish i can get fix powder plus foundation that works for me.. maybe il try the nw43 as suggested here...

  i got Nars pure radiant tinted moisturizer (seychelles) and it looks way better with a little msfn. A while after application , it sort of blends in


----------



## vannycul (Mar 4, 2014)

Try your foundations out. And go a whole day with it before buying it.  And compare others as well. Try different brands nars-Macao , black up, Iman, bobbi brown etc.


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thought NC50 was too dark for me but just used my sample of NC45 and it's wayyyy too light for me. A 47 might be just right if they made that shade. But I'll stick with 50 for now and use a lighter finishing powder than my MSFN in deep dark.  I bought a new MSFN in deep tan at the MUAs insistence. She told me dark was too ashy for me. So I will try it out and see how that works!


----------

